# Tapajo head has dents



## Vincentkit111 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi! 
Recently got some tapajos from a friend. Just noticed that there are dents in one's head. Got a 72 gal with a 20 gal sump. I know my water is clean.

Is it something I should worry about? Do I have to do anything? Is it contagious?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Hole in the head, I bet your water is not as clean as you think, or it came from a tank where the water quality was suspect. Likely the scarring will not resolve, but they may close over - clean clean clean water (seems redundant) Also, I would remove gravel/sand bed - nitrate sink. JMHO Brent


----------



## Vincentkit111 (Mar 3, 2017)

They've been in my tank for less than a week. They are already like that when I got it. Will it recover on it's own or do I need to try and medicate?

Thanks for your reply


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

that is a bad case im not sure they will make it


----------



## Vincentkit111 (Mar 3, 2017)

But they seem strong. Acting normal. Always hiding sice they are new but otherwise does not seem sick.


----------

